# Swedish: detta/denna/dessa vs det/den/de här



## Tjahzi

I've heard that it's, to a large degree, a dialectal matter whether one decides to use "detta/denna/dessa" or "det/den/de här". From what I've heard, East coasters, Stockholmers in particular, are more likely to lean towards the former option while West coasters/Gothenburgers prefer the latter. 

Interestingly enough, I, a Gothenburg native, strongly prefer "det/den/de här" both in written and spoken language. Does anyone have any other experiences/oppinons that confirm/contradict this theory?

To those of you who have learnt Swedish as a secondary language; which do you prefer?

And, additionally, could you think of any similar issues in Swedish? In Norwegian/Danish?


----------



## jonquiliser

Jag använder _aldrig_ detta/denna/dessa när jag pratar, annat än som skämt (som för att låta ultrapedantiska eller ålderdomlig). I skrift beror det på sammanhanget vilket som råkar låta bäst, men denna/osv låter ofta lite mer 'formellt'.


----------



## DrWatson

Nå, jag tycks komma ihåg att man först lärde oss "den/det/de här". Det var mycket senare när det påpekades att det ytterligare finns såna här "denna/detta/dessa". Jag måste också säga, det känns lite formellt att använda denna/detta/dessa, speciellt när man talar. Jag föredrar alltså den/det/de här framför de senare. Jag utnyttjar dom nog då och då i uppsatser för de är ofta nyttiga om antalet ord är begränsat. Man kann ju skriva mer när man använder de kortare formerna .


----------



## María Madrid

Jag undrar varför du skrev din fråga på engelska med tanke på att bara de som kan svenska/skandinaviska kan svara på den...

För mig blir det alltid den/det här när jag pratar, även om som spansktalande skulle det i princip vara lättare med denna/detta + obestämd form (dvs samma struktur som på spanska). 

För mig känns det som om denna/detta passar bättre i skrift eller vid formella sammanhang, men aldrig om man snackar när man fikar med kompisarna (jag var ju en tonåring då jag flyttade till Sverige då blev det ju inte så ofta att man var med i mycket formella sammanhang). Ändå fick jag aldrig lära mig någon riktigt "regel" om när man ska änvända den eller denna, det blev bara så att man lyssnar till sina vänner och försöker prata som dem. Saludos,


----------



## Johanna65

Jag är från Dalarna och skulle inte använda denna/detta/dessa annat än i ett formellt sammanhang och i skrift. När jag var i Malmö reagerade jag däremot på att många använde de formerna i vardagligt tal. Plus att denna/detta/dessa klingar väldigt göteborskt i mina öron. Så mina erfarenheter stämmer inte alls med den teori du har hört ...


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Hade inte heller hört talas om denna dialektskillnad, men den finns tydligen. Wellander (Riktig Svenska) anger dessutom att dialekter som använder denna istället för den här sätter efterföljande substantiv i bestämd form: denna kniven medan skriftspråket sätter substantivet i obestämd form: denna kniv.

Vi som kan vår Astrid Lindgren minns väl utan vidare farbror Melkers: "Denna dagen, ett liv"?

Har inte tänkt på hur skåningarna gör trots att jag bor i Lund. Talar själv Lundaskånska sen födseln och använder ibland detta i talspråk, typ "Detta är ju skandal!" (om ICA:s kötthantering), men oftare det här när substantiv följer: den här hästen är snäll. I skrift använder jag denna/detta plus obest. form, och denne om det handlar om en manlig person.

/Wilma


----------



## Roberto1976

Tjahzi said:


> To those of you who have learnt Swedish as a secondary language; which do you prefer?


 
I prefer "detta" in writing and formal speech, and "det här" in everyday colloquial speech and informal writing.


----------



## El Patillas

Hej hej!

Jag har nog aldrig reflekterat över *detta* men jag måste nog säga att jag föredrar verkligen att använda _dessa/denna/detta_ när jag pratar vardagligt, och för mig låter det faktiskt mer formellt att säga _det/den/de här._ 

Jag har några kompisar från Växjö, och de använder nästan uteslutande *domma *i talspråket. 
"Kolla in domma skorna..." etc

Detta låter dock riktigt illa... (tycker jag)


----------



## aaspraak

På norsk blir denne/dette/desse brukt. 

Google gir nokre få eksempel med "det her". Sjølv brukar eg sjeldan eller aldri den uttrykksmåten. Kanskje for å seia noko slikt som "ikkje det der huset, det her".


----------



## Tallium

El Patillas said:


> Hej hej!
> Jag har nog aldrig reflekterat över *detta* men jag måste nog säga att jag föredrar verkligen att använda _dessa/denna/detta_ när jag pratar vardagligt, och för mig låter det faktiskt mer formellt att säga _det/den/de här._


detta

Jag är född och bor i Göteborg men måste erkänna att jag har ingen aning vilket som är vanligast här om nu något används mer än det andra.

I mina öron brukar normalt förenklingar som dessa/denna/detta låta mer som talspråk än vad deras långa motsvarigheter gör.


----------



## dafne.ne

Better *"det/den/de här"  *both written and spoken


----------



## jonquiliser

Spännande hur olika det kan låta för människor!

För att rätta det jag sade tidigare skulle jag egentligen inte säga "de här" heller, utan kategoriskt hålla mig till "dom här"


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> För att rätta det jag sade tidigare skulle jag egentligen inte säga "de här" heller, utan kategoriskt hålla mig till "dom här"


Ditt motstånd mot att _skriva_ 'dom' tyder på en gedigen utbildning i svenska språket! 
/Wilma


----------



## Muzze

Tjahzi said:


> I've heard that it's, to a large degree, a dialectal matter whether one decides to use "detta/denna/dessa" or "det/den/de här". From what I've heard, East coasters, Stockholmers in particular, are more likely to lean towards the former option while West coasters/Gothenburgers prefer the latter.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I, a Gothenburg native, strongly prefer "det/den/de här" both in written and spoken language. Does anyone have any other experiences/oppinons that confirm/contradict this theory?
> 
> To those of you who have learnt Swedish as a secondary language; which do you prefer?
> 
> And, additionally, could you think of any similar issues in Swedish? In Norwegian/Danish?



Jag säger det/den/de här/där. Vet någon hur det är i danskan?


----------



## Magb

aaspraak said:


> På norsk blir denne/dette/desse brukt.
> 
> Google gir nokre få eksempel med "det her". Sjølv brukar eg sjeldan eller aldri den uttrykksmåten. Kanskje for å seia noko slikt som "ikkje det der huset, det her".



FWIW bruker jeg nesten utelukkende "den/det/de her" i talespråk, og utelukkende "denne/dette/disse" i skriftspråk.


----------



## hanne

Muzze said:


> Jag säger det/den/de här/där. Vet någon hur det är i danskan?


Jeg tror jeg hovedsagelig bruger denne/dette/disse i skriftsprog, og den/det/de her i talesprog.


----------



## Muzze

hanne said:


> Jeg tror jeg hovedsagelig bruger denne/dette/disse i skriftsprog, og den/det/de her i talesprog.



Tak


----------



## AutumnOwl

Jag brukar blanda mellan använda "detta/denna/dessa" och "det/den/de här", att använda "detta/denna/dessa" känns mindre utpekande än att säga "det/den/de här", t ex "dessa böcker är mina" istället för "de här böckerna är mina", framför allt om det finns fler böcker som är mina än enbart de som jag håller i, "de här böckerna" känns för mig lite som att det är alla böcker jag har.


----------



## Mr.TechComm

I tend to use denna/detta when I'm not sure if what it comes next is an ett-word or an en-word, just to make sure I don't mess up


----------

